# International Schools



## Eviebell

Hi all,

Can anyone give me a heads up on some of the international schools? 
I'm looking at three being MKIS, BSKL and GIS. 
I've heard not so great reviews about BKS. I've been for a visit and liked the facilities but I just didn't fall in love with it. And read stuff about teachers leaving suddenly and headmasters being absent for long periods?! 

Garden looked good, again, it seemed to have a lot more Asian/Indian kids, which is not a problem but I was curious as I've been told that Alice Smith is a bordering on the racist side and tends to go for mainly "British" kids?? 

After this I'm now more interested in MKIS if I can get a place. I am planning to visit it next month when we move and have made an appointment and put in an application but in case it's a no go in terms of a place, I'm not too sure on which school to fall back on??

If anyone has any knowledge, it would be much appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia

Eviebell said:


> I've been told that Alice Smith is a bordering on the racist side and tends to go for mainly "British" kids??


I was curious about this as most schools go out of their way to avoid being labelled as 'racist'.

I spoke to two of my colleagues (neither of whom are British) about the school and while they did confirm it has a British identity/approach to education this is more about the curriculum than any particular preference/choice of specific races. I would imagine that if the school is perceived as providing a British education than it is naturally going to attract more applications from kids from British families.

While I do not have kids myself (yet) I am friends with many people who went to International Schools in various parts of the world and the general impression that they all have a better general understanding and tolerance of other cultures as a result.


----------



## mamilli

Just about the 'racism' at Alice Smith, that's what I concluded after my husband called in and was told there's a long waiting list but if we were British, NZer, Irish or Aussie, you get put on the priority list and jump the queue! 
Having said that, being Aussie, we still are going ahead with it because we feel it's the best school for our daughter.
I'm a but concerned though because we're not caucasian... That's what they might be expecting from Australia.


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia

mamilli said:


> Just about the 'racism' at Alice Smith, that's what I concluded after my husband called in and was told there's a long waiting list but if we were British, NZer, Irish or Aussie, you get put on the priority list and jump the queue!
> Having said that, being Aussie, we still are going ahead with it because we feel it's the best school for our daughter.
> I'm a but concerned though because we're not caucasian... That's what they might be expecting from Australia.


I would certainly hope not. 

That would be a very old fashioned approach and to be honest most British teachers I know are left leaning multi-cultural enthusiasts... (I was a school Governor in the UK for 4 years too so I know a few)...

That kind of approach would certainly not be allowed in schools in the UK so I doubt it would be applied here...

ps. If their selection policy is based on nationalities it is not racism. It IS racism if they then refine their choice by race. i.e. Catholic school is not racist because it accepts just Catholics and a Grammer school is not racist if it selects based on test results...


----------



## Eviebell

Well, it would be a pain to get to from Mont Kiara. I do not really want to sit in traffic and I don't want to send my child on the bus. But I've read some online reviews and it sounds like it's a little bit "expat brats" for us. I also met some people that have schooled in MKIS and GIS and they did mention that AS is a bit favoring towards "white kids". 

Who knows. Very hard to make decisions when you have not lived in the place.


----------



## Nemo.

Brit in school of KL head did a runner start of this month as real problems at school. The secondary school is best avoided as poor teachers poor management.

Mkis has bad traffic and not as good as GIS/ISKL etc. But a real international school - lots of fake schools in Malaysia!


----------



## Eviebell

What/ where is ISKL? Thanks for that, my natural reaction was to say no to the British school. I wasn't too sure about the place. 
What is better about GIS? I have heard MKIS is excellent?!!


----------



## mamilli

Iskl is in ampang. My understanding is that it uses an American curriculum. I've also heard that its the most expensive in kl.


----------



## kolibre

Hello!, I'm from GIS! 

A few friends of mine moved from Alice Smith to GIS because yes, of the "racist" thing unfortunately. 

The fact that GIS has more Asian/Indian kids is not true. I've been at that school since kindergarten and it's just a general equal mixed school, including the teachers. I left GIS in 2005, and I still am good friends with many of my teachers (my art tutor from year 8 emailed me not too long ago and wants to meet up with me in London! I'm glad she remembered me though!)  I loved my school as so to say. Thinking about it, I wish I had appreciate it a bit more when I was there. It is a British based school, our curriculum is British - history, Geography blah blah. We leave with English as our first language. (I'm from Malaysia originally).

I know some people who went to Alice Smith, ISKL...our schools had events with the other International schools. Could ask my friends for their experiences if you wanted!

Feel free to PM me...I'm not advertising my school but I can tell you about my experiences, seeing that I've been there for 13 years?! Wow time flies by indeed...

Oh yes the traffic at GIS...haha! Lovely if you stayed near the school but I stayed about an hour out but stayed back in school for CCAs...the traffic isn't so bad then. It's just getting out of that area really.


----------



## Eviebell

Thank you very much for all that information! That was really helpful and I appreciate it. 
It's all boiling down to GIS or MKIS! 
Thanks again! X


----------



## kolibre

Eviebell said:


> Thank you very much for all that information! That was really helpful and I appreciate it.
> It's all boiling down to GIS or MKIS!
> Thanks again! X


Both are good IMO. 

I think MKIS (Mont Kiara I presume), is just round the corner from GIS! The surrounding areas for both schools are very nice anyway


----------



## kolibre

Hi Eviebell,

Apologies I had forgotten to mention, I think MKIS is American based compared to GIS which is British.


----------



## mareta2006

MKIS and GIS are good. Depends what curriculum you chose. Let me know if you are looking for condos. I have plenty of places within walking distance to both schools.
Mareta


----------



## veriya

how about Nexus International School?


----------



## ImD

Hi all

My family just relocated back to Malaysia recently, I'm searching for some international school for my kids around Puchong area (that's where we are settling now). I'm trying to avoid school that located more than 30km away, just to avoid the traffic jam in the morning when sending my kids to school.

So far the only school I found is Rafflesia International School opening in September. Has anyone here in contact with them before? or any comment about them?

Appreciate it if anyone here can give me some feedback.

Cheers.


----------



## musicman999

Eviebell said:


> Thank you very much for all that information! That was really helpful and I appreciate it.
> It's all boiling down to GIS or MKIS!
> Thanks again! X


Hi Eviebell, just read your posts. Did you settle on a school if I may ask? we are considering looking in malaysia for the same and employment. thanks


----------



## mangospango

Alice Smith is not 'racist' - it is just selective. It is a proper international school following the british curriculum whereas a lot of international schools in KL are not really true international school, they are more like local schools pretending to be international. Alice Smith was set up for expats mostly and stays true to that. It's the best school for quality of education and has great results. That's why it has a long waiting list.


----------



## hudapatel

Hi, 

my children go to Garden and to be honest there is a mix of races in each year group. Also, the teachers are very good and there are also a good mix of white and local teachers. It also depends whether you want a British or American education, and also Garden's fees are cheaper than MKIS, so yeah.


----------



## larudas

Can I ask people thoughts on the Australia School AISM? We are considering sending our children there if we do move to KL. Where would you consider living if you did attend that school?


----------



## katej

*Review site*

I suppose this kind of school review site will be quite helpful although it is still new yet. Just share the link here - internationalschoolsadvisor.com


----------

